# Quail For Sale



## bird dog (Jul 23, 2009)

I have about 250 birds that are 6 weeks old know they are featherd out and are getting around pritty good.  I would take 3.50 for them if any body is interested. I am located in Dallas Ga. off 61 hyw. Yoy can reach me at 770-652-4188


----------



## jhoughton (Jul 30, 2009)

Do you have any quail left?  Are they flight conditioned?


----------



## bird dog (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes I have quail left.  They have been kept in a building.  They fly in there all the time .  I am in the process of building a flight pen.  This was an experiment to see if I wanted to go bigger.


----------



## jhoughton (Aug 1, 2009)

*Quail...*

Can you please PM me your contact info.  I will come buy some quail...there are a bunch of us around this area who train dogs (just not on this board) that I can get you hooked up with to sell quail to.


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 4, 2009)

Picked up a few birds yesterday evening and they flew pretty well.  You local fellows need to get a hold of Jim and try out his birds.


----------



## GSPoindexter (Aug 10, 2009)

I picked a couple dozen up last week. These guys are great fliers for their age. Very nice Quail for training.


----------



## sage954 (Aug 10, 2009)

Bird Dog I am another one that will buy from you regularly if you keep raising them.  It will be great having someone closer than 50 miles to get birds from.


----------



## bird dog (Aug 10, 2009)

Not a problem. I am in the prosses of building a 25 x75 flight pen to go with the building that i have already.  So to answer your question I will try to keep as many as I can here at the house.  You guys need to come and get these so I can start another batch.  Give me a call 770-652-4188


----------



## bird dog (Aug 17, 2009)

Still have some quail left.


----------



## bird dog (Aug 29, 2009)

Still have a few birds left. Need to make room for new ones . Thank you


----------



## Jim P (Aug 30, 2009)

bird dog, just a thought why not put a devider in your flight pen for the different age groups of your quail?


----------



## bird dog (Aug 30, 2009)

I got the call today I have 700 coming on tues.  So I will have about 5 weeks to get the older ones gone.  If not I will just have to split something. Thanks to everyone that has got them we will have the new ones about end of Oct. God Bless


----------



## bird dog (Sep 1, 2009)

We end did up with 850 quail so we should have plenty come end of October.


----------

